

Can we put a stop to all the irrelevant gender politics articles on HN? - animus9

I am a long time Hacker News reader.  I have never posted before today (even had to sign up) but here goes:<p>Hacker News is one of my favourite websites and I am bothered by the way in which certain demographics are poisoning its content with pseudo-tech articles that carry an antagonistic and one sided political message that degrade the overall experience of the site.<p>I think I can speak for most men here: We very much like females and want to see more in the tech industry, BUT, we&#x27;re here because of technology.  We do not care about gender, race, class, or any of those other things: these are irrelevant to technology.  This new age divisionist jargon doesn&#x27;t jive with the spirit of community, here or anywhere else for that matter.<p>I do not think a mythology of victimization is a healthy way to be a part of the tech industry and only hurts those females who are genuinely interested in participating.  It breeds resentment between individuals who would otherwise be on friendly terms.  I believe it causes the very problem it claims to be fighting against: If you go out looking for a fight you will most certainly find one.<p>I do not believe this is an appropriate forum for these sorts of articles: so can we put a stop to them?
======
dmschulman
I know where you're coming from and I agree with the sentiment, but despite
"gender, race, class, or any of those other things" being "irrelevant to
technology", we live in a world that is much more than programming languages
and processors. We are not soulless machines.

We should put a stop to talking about topics relevant to our society and
culture just because they create dialog? Many discussions beyond gender
politics and tech have a tendency to get blown out of proportion and off
point. Should we ban discussion on that too?

I think HN is one of the most appropriate places to discuss these and other
kinds of issues (theoretically at least).

------
rubyfan
+1

